# Old tv new soundbar



## Amyly2010 (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi. I have a fairly old model of Toshiba tv, that works alright. However, i have the new JBL 5.1 soundbar with the wireless left and right speakers. I believe my tv does not have an HDMI ARC port and so i have connected the soundbar using an aux input. But whenever i try to use my wireless speakers as surround, the audio is choppy and unpleasant. I tried the same audio through my phone using Bluetooth and works great. I figured the issue lies with aux input being an analog input. 
I have the following on my tv which i believe may have potential: coax out and 3 normal HDMI. The soundbar has HDMi, HDMI ARC and optical port. Can i please get some advice on the best way to get a digital audio to my soundbar and have a better experience than using AUX. I have tried all google i could possibly to make sense of this, but can't. Thanks!


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi if tv and sound bar has hdmi then use that


----------



## Amyly2010 (Sep 14, 2010)

oscer1 said:


> Hi if tv and sound bar has hdmi then use that


 The TV does not have HDMI ARC...only HDMI (input). And that's why I'm stuck...else that would be the first choice. 
Only the soundbar has HDMI ARC.


----------

